# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Southern sarms review?

## white menace

Heard they scammed a bunch of people? 
Anyone able to confirm this

----------


## SouthernS

Sorry to hear you have been misinformed. The only thing close to that we have been able to locate is this post and another identical one placed at the same time over at another forum. Generally speaking our customers are thrilled with our products, shipping and packaging. Please feel free to give us a try, you won't be disappointed.

----------


## marcus300

They not to be trusted

----------


## SouthernS

Marcus.

How so? I think all of our customers, UK included would disagree. So far we have isolated today's rash of internet hearsay and slander to one competitor and have everything forwarded to be handled. If you know of an unhappy customer of ours, call them in here and we can verify. If not, I think someone has been lying to you. Respectfully.

----------


## white menace

this is you right?:
Southern SARMs - Ostarine, Cardarine, Andarine and LGD-4033 SARM Sales

I haven't found any reviews at all, except on ******

well, ive aready placed the order, the worst outcome is that i wasted $130

im keen to see where people got this "not to be trusted from" as ive asked on evolutionary forums and they didnt even give an explanation.

----------


## SouthernS

Yes sir. I can assure you that you will not be dissatisfied, and if you do have any questions or concerns we are here to stand by our products. 

We literally have dozens of emails from our customers that echo the quality and care we put into our products. We considered adding customer testimonials to the website but they tend to sound made up or hand picked. Customer reviews and support will begin to be echoed on various forums (and made up stories about dissatisfied customers on others). Being new and delivering a superior product for less is bound to create naysayers at first. We are determined to get the word out however.

You won't hear any answers there, as there are no dissatisfied customers truth be told. I would sooner give away a product and refund, then to leave a customer feeling slighted or unhappy with a product. Thanks for being a customer and replying, rumors and straight up false information runs rampant across the internet at times.

----------


## marcus300

> Yes sir. I can assure you that you will not be dissatisfied, and if you do have any questions or concerns we are here to stand by our products. 
> 
> We literally have dozens of emails from our customers that echo the quality and care we put into our products. We considered adding customer testimonials to the website but they tend to sound made up or hand picked. Customer reviews and support will begin to be echoed on various forums (and made up stories about dissatisfied customers on others). Being new and delivering a superior product for less is bound to create naysayers at first. We are determined to get the word out however.
> 
> You won't hear any answers there, as there are no dissatisfied customers truth be told. I would sooner give away a product and refund, then to leave a customer feeling slighted or unhappy with a product. Thanks for being a customer and replying, rumors and straight up false information runs rampant across the internet at times.


Sorry no advertising, we already have a top quality peptide company what doesn't rip people off like SS. 

case closed

----------

